# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Gemini [Celestyal Nefeli, Vision Star, Superstar Gemini, Crown Jewel]

## olympiacos7

Einai kai epishma to kainourgio ploio ths monarch classic cruises to prwhn Superstar Gemnini kai nun Vision Star
http://www.mccruises.gr/index.asp?a_id=77

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο! 
Περισσότερα εδώ
Ελπίζουμε με Ελληνική σημαία... 
Ξέρουμε πότε θα μας έρθει???

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο φαίνεται πως θα το μοιραστούν φέτος η Modern Classic Cruises με τη Golden Star Cruises. *Eδώ* έχουν ανεβάσει και τα πλάνα του πλοίου.

Περισσότερα απο τον P.Knego: 
*



Aegean VISION
January 18: ΚGolden Star Cruises will join forces with its former rival, Modern Classic Cruises (ex Monarch Classic Cruises) this summer with the deployment of the 1992-built, 19,093 gt VISION STAR (ex CLIPPER JEWEL, SUPERSTAR GEMINI, CROWN JEWEL) on three and four night cruises to the Greek Islands and Turkey. The VISION STAR has a maximum capacity of 940 and carries 350 crew. A second vessel, which will sail on seven night voyages, has not yet been announced.


*

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο βρισκεται μεταξυ Κρητης και Σαντορινης, ανεβαινει με 18,7knots και το πρωι με το καλο θα ειναι μεσα στον Πειραια ισως στη Παγοδα.Θα πραγματοποιηθει δεξιωση γνωριμιας επι του πλοιου,ενω θα χρειαστει και μικρης κλιμακας διαμορφωση το πρυμναιο τμημα του πλοιου που αφορα τον Buffet. 
Το πιο πιθανο ειναι το πλοιο να μεταφερθει στην Κωνσταντινουπολη μεχρι την εναρξη των ταξιδιων του!
Πλοιαρχος απο την παραλαβη και μεχρι το ταξιδι στον Πειραια ειναι ο πολυπειρος Cpt Λευτερης ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΙΔΗΣ.

----------


## heraklion

> .Θα πραγματοποιηθει δεξιωση γνωριμιας επι του πλοιου.


AEGEANISLANDS εννοείς ότι θα έχει ελεύθερη είσοδο για τους επισκέπτες? :Cool:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το πλοιο βρισκεται μεταξυ Κρητης και Σαντορινης, ανεβαινει με 18,7knots και το πρωι με το καλο θα ειναι μεσα στον Πειραια ισως στη Παγοδα.Θα πραγματοποιηθει δεξιωση γνωριμιας επι του πλοιου,ενω θα χρειαστει και μικρης κλιμακας διαμορφωση το πρυμναιο τμημα του πλοιου που αφορα τον Buffet. 
> Το πιο πιθανο ειναι το πλοιο να μεταφερθει στην Κωνσταντινουπολη μεχρι την εναρξη των ταξιδιων του!
> Πλοιαρχος απο την παραλαβη και μεχρι το ταξιδι στον Πειραια ειναι ο πολυπειρος Cpt Λευτερης ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΙΔΗΣ.


Με τον καπετάν Λεύτερη έχουμε κάνει μαζί στο World Renaissance πριν πολλά χρόνια όταν ήταν ανθυποπλοίαρχος .Να είναι καλά και να χει καλά ταξίδια !

----------


## mastrokostas

> AEGEANISLANDS εννοείς ότι θα έχει ελεύθερη είσοδο για τους επισκέπτες?


Να μην το σχολιάσω νομίζω !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## heraklion

> Να μην το σχολιάσω νομίζω !!!


Κατάλαβα.......... Μόνο απ'εξω και είμαι ευτιχισμένος.:mrgreen:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το Πλοιο ειναι σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση ,η προηγουμενη εταιρεια φαινεται οτι εδινε μεγαλη σημασια στη συντηρηση του πλοιου και αυτο φαινεται σε οποιο σημειο του πλοιου και να βρεθει κανεις.
AegeanVision.jpg
Η Διαταξη και μορφη της Γεφυρας που μας ενδιαφερει εδω περισσοτερο ειναι καταπληκτικη,αποδεικνυει μονο απο αυτο το γεγονος πως προκειται για ενα μελετημενο βαπορι.
Gefyra.jpg
Gefyra4.jpg
Gefyra3.jpg
Αναχωρει αποψε στις 02:00 για την Κωνσταντινουπολη οπου και αναμενεται να αφιχθει μεθαυριο το πρωι.
Kathreptis.jpg

----------


## olympiacos7

Mhpws exete kapoia plhroforia,oso to dunaton egkurh gia to ti shmaia 8a upswsei to ploio, alla kai an 8a einai sumbemblhmeno me to Nat se periptwsh pou den upswsei ellhnikh?

----------


## despo

Δυστυχως δεν πρόκειται να σηκώσει Ελληνική σημαία -μαλλον Μάλτας θα έχει- αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην συμβληθεί με το ΝΑΤ.

----------


## olympiacos7

Giati den uparxei periptwsh na mhn exei Nat uparxei kapoios kanonismos pou epibalei ta ploia na einai sumbeblhmena me to Nat??dhladh kai to athena 8a mpei sto NAT an na les etsi?

----------


## despo

Υπάρχει δέσμευση με την Π.Ν.Ο. (ευτυχώς) τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έχουν αφετηρία τον Πειραιά, ασχέτως σημαίας, να χρησιμοποιούν καποιο αριθμό Ελλήνων ναυτικών και να έχουν ΝΑΤ.

----------


## olympiacos7

Eutyxws den les tipota,pali kala..Alh8eia pote 8a er8ei me to kalo to ploio exoume kanena neo?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Περιπατο πηγαν οι ελπιδες και ο ενθουσιασμος να αξιοποιηθει το *GEMINI* προκειμενου να ανταγωνιστει και να αναβαθμισει καπως το τοπιο στον Πειραια.Η δυναμικη δραστηριοτητα παρατηνεται για την επομενη ευκαιρεια για την *ΜCC* αφου συμφωνα με περαστικο γλαρο απο την Πολη το βαπορι αλλαξε τα πλανα του και οδευει προς World Cruise Ναυλωση  για λογαριασμο της *PEACEBOAT* .
Το *COUNTESS* επιστρεφει απο το Ναυλο της *CVC* στην Ν.Αμερικη και προκειται να αναλαβει τα 3-4 ημερα,μεχρι τοτε το *OCEAN MAJESTY* κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ξεκινισει την σεζον για λογαριασμο της *MCC*

----------


## Ellinis

Ακριβοθώρητη είναι αυτή η ναύλωση της Peace Boat! Πόσα πλοία έχουν "παίξει" για αυτή τους τελευταίους μήνες; Perla, Mona Lisa, Oceanic, και τώρα το Vision Star.

----------


## cruiser

Σημερα το GEMINI περασε απο το Βοσπορο προερχομενο απο BURGAS προς αγνωστη κατευθηνση

----------


## AegeanIslands

Οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο ανταποκριτης μας απο το Βοσπορο το *GEMINI* οπως πλεον ονομαζεται,ξεκινα αυριο ταξιδια για λογαριασμο της *QUAILLE CRUISES* για 3,5 χρονια και σημαια Μαλτας (Κοινοτικη).
Η Νεα αυτη εταιρεια που διαχειριζεται επισης και το "Love Boat" ιδρυθηκε απο τους πρωην αρχικους ιδιοκτητες της PULLMAN TOURS πριν δηλαδη εξαγοραστει και γινει θυγατρικη της RCI.
Το πλοιο εχει προγραμματισμενα ταξιδια μεχρι τον Δεκεμβριο απο VALENCIA προς VILLEFRANCE-LIVORNO-CIVITAVECCHIA-OLBIA-MAHON-VALENCIA.
Με τις καλυτερες ευχες να το ακολουθουν για καλα ταξιδια και ηρεμες θαλασσες.

----------


## starce

Simera to plio vrisketai sth Valencia kai onomazetai akomi Vision Star mai simea Malta. Etsi to dixni to AIS.

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζω να το προλάβω εκει!!! Θα μείνει αραγε καιρό?

----------


## starce

Akoma inai ekei file apostolos

----------


## starce

Molis tora me enhmerosane apo Potogalia poy  h Vision Cruises akirosai olo to programma kroizieres. Th ginaitai me to plio ???
To Ocenan Monarch navlothikai sth  Brazilianiki  CVC  me onoma Ocean Pacific. Gia na doume posa alla onomata tha alaksi akoma to Daphne.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Molis tora me enhmerosane apo Potogalia poy h Vision Cruises akirosai olo to programma kroizieres. Th ginaitai me to plio ???
> To Ocenan Monarch navlothikai sth Brazilianiki CVC me onoma Ocean Pacific. Gia na doume posa alla onomata tha alaksi akoma to Daphne.


Τουλάχιστον ταξιδεύει ακόμη !

----------


## starce

Oreo klasiko vapori.Sigoyra kalitera etsi.

----------


## lostromos

Μάλλον μας μπέρδεψαν μ' όλες αυτές τις αλλαξο.....ές.
Για να τα βάλουμε στη σειρά:
Το Ocean Pacific δεν είναι το Ocean Monarch, αλλά το Ocean Countess (ex Ruby).
Το βαπόρι μόλις γύρισε από Βραζιλία, ναυλωμένω στη CVC, στην οποία το είχε διαθέσει η Quail cruises.
Πως?
Η Quail cruises είχε ναυλωμένο το Pacific (ex Pacific Princess, το "Love Boat"). Αυτό έπαθε όμως ζημιά (βρίσκεται ακόμη στο drydock στη Γενοβα) και έτσι η Quail που είχε αναλάβει υποχρέωση με τη CVC, ναύλωσε το Ocean Countess για να το στείλει στη CVC στη Βραζιλία.
Οπως είπα πιό πάνω, το Countess ήδη γύρισε στον Πειραιά.
Στο μεταξύ: Η Vision Cruises κλείνει και το πλοίο Superstar Gemini (ex Clipper Jewel) φημολογείται ότι θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα για 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες. 
Το διαφήμισαν για λίγο στα sites τους οι Monarch-Modern-Mediterranean cllassic Cruises και η Golden Star Cruises. Ξαφνικά εξαφανίζεται και απ' τα δύο sites.
Τελικά το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε στη Quail cruises σαν Gemini (γιατί το Pacific είναι ακόμα στο drydock στη Γένοβα) και σήμερα έχει τη πρώτη του 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα απ' τη Βαλέντσια.
Καλύτερα και από σήριαλ της TV!

----------


## starce

Nai, ta pragmata inai berdemena.
Lipon apo ti grafis inai telika to Countess poy kateveni Brazilia kai ohi to Monarch.
Tote an exo katalavi to Superstar Gemini, telika navlothikai sthn Quail eos Gemini.Mipos kseris an h navlosi tha inai mexri poy tha epistepsi to Pacific? 
H Monarch-Modern Classic Cruises perimeni to Athena poy girnai piso apo Australia.Sosto? kai mexri tote vasi to Arion.
Den les tipota filemoy: TV SERIAL
Pandos efkaristo poli.

----------


## lostromos

Το Countess τέλειωσε με τη ναύλωση στη Βραζιλία. Ήταν χειμωνιάτικη δουλειά. Γύρισε στον Πειραιά χτές. Μάλλον έχει ΄"σβήσει" γιατί δεν το βλέπω στο ais.
Για το Gemini δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μείνει στη Quail. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο www.quailcruises.es όπου το διαφημίζουν μέχρι Μάιο. Βέβαια το λογικό είναι, άν το Pacific εξακολουθεί να έχει πρόβλημα, να το κρατήσουν κι άλλο..

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αλλαγη στο προγραμμα ταξιδιων για το *GEMINI* αφου απο 22 Ιουνιου και μεχρι 26 Οκτωβριου θα εκτελει 7 ημερες Κρουαζιερες απο Πειραια και θα προσεγγιζει Κουσαντασι,Ροδο,Σαντορινι,Ντουμπροβνικ (Κροατια) και Βενετια.Καλα ταξιδια να εχει!

----------


## Ellinis

Και για ποιόν θα τις κάνει τις κρουαζιέρες; για τη Monarch-Modern Classic?

----------


## lostromos

> Αλλαγη στο προγραμμα ταξιδιων για το *GEMINI* αφου απο 22 Ιουνιου και μεχρι 26 Οκτωβριου θα εκτελει 7 ημερες Κρουαζιερες απο Πειραια και θα προσεγγιζει Κουσαντασι,Ροδο,Σαντορινι,Ντουμπροβνικ (Κροατια) και Βενετια.Καλα ταξιδια να εχει!


Είναι προγραμματισμένο εδώ και 4 μήνες. Θα κάνει 7ήμερες Πειραιά-Βενετία και Βενετία-Πειραιά, απ' τις 22/6/09. Στον Πειραιά θα έρχεται κάθε 14 μέρες, με αρχή 22/6/09.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Γνωρίζει κανείς για ποιό λογο,ενώ σήμερα ήταν να προσεγγίσει την σαντορίνη δεν 'ηρθε τελικά????

----------


## lostromos

Πρωί πρωί σήμερα, πλησίασε στη Σαντορίνη, αλλά μετά άλλαξε πορεία και συνέχισε δυτικά. Το AIS του λέει προορισμός Σαντορίνη, αλλά αυτό απομακρύνεται με 18+ μίλια, με πορεία ανάμεσα στη Πελοπόννησο και τα Κήθυρα. Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμά του, επόμενο λιμάνι το Dubrovnik.

----------


## stratoscy

to kaimeno to vapori to sigxisan ki auto....mia apo ekei mia apo edw...

----------


## Ellinis

To GEMINI έτσι όπως δεν το είδαμε ποτέ, ως VISION STAR με τα σινιάλα της Mediterranean Classic. Από την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας. 

Βέβαια στο "στόλο" της το πλοίο δεν αναφέρεται, αλλά υπάρχουν τα σχέδια του Easycruise Life το οποίο και ανέλαβε τις κρατήσεις της Med Classic.

Image2.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Η ίδια φωτογραφία υπάρχει και στο AIS

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το ομορφο και καλοσυντηρημενο πλοιο με Πλοιαρχο τον Cpt Terry KONSTANTINIDES θα ταξιδευει ολο το χειμωνα στην Δυτικη και Κεντρικη Μεσογειο.
Εδω σε ολο του το μεγαλειο...
1)GeminiD copia.jpg
*QUAIL CRUISES*
2)GEMINILBARCO.jpg
*QUAIL CRUISES*
3)DSC_0602.JPG
*QUAIL CRUISES*
4)GEMINI.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο.Μπράβο πολύ ωραίες φότο

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτη άφιξη κρουαζιερόπλοιου για το μήνα Μάρτιο στη Ρόδο, από το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *Gemini*, φέτος με τα σινιάλα της εταιρεία *happy cruises*, πέρυσι το είχαμε δει με τα σινιάλα της *Qudit cruises*. 
Δύο φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή του παραμονή στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους fun των κρουαζιερόπλοιων! 

Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί, λίγο μετά την άφιξη του...

DSCN5088.jpg

Και πριν λίγο...

DSCN5093.jpg

----------


## despo

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες

----------


## Leo

Την Δευτέρα του Πάσχα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. 

DSCN5275.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι βλέπω καπετάνιε ?Και νυχτερινές ?
Μπράβο !Μπραβο! :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

*Για τους Leo και Μastrokwsta... To GEMINI αναχωρόντας από την Ρόδο!* 

DSCN5504.jpg

----------


## vinman

Leo και Μιχάλη φανταστικές!!
Πολλά μπράβο!!

----------


## Leo

Mike ευχαριστώ για τη αφιέρωση!

----------


## nkr

Φανταστικες φωτο απο ολους!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια προσφατη προσεγγιση στο λιμανι της Ροδου και η βραδινη του αναχωρηση.

DSC_2794.JPG

DSC_2801.JPG

DSC_2813.JPG

DSC_2825.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο GEMINI 16/04/2010 αραγμένο ανάμεσα σε Νέα Καμένη & Σαντορίνη. Το Nautilia ήταν εκεί. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Όταν κοιτάς απο ψηλά ....... όπως λέει και το άσμα. Χαρισμένες σε LEO, ελμεψη, nkr, vinman, mike_rodos, mastrokostas, Leo85, despo, CORFU, polykas, sylver23 & ιθακη. 

GEMINI 01 16-04-2010.jpg

GEMINI 02 16-04-2010.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Για τους φίλους eliaslan, artmios suntihakis, dokimakos21.... Η φωτογραφία του κουίζ....*  :Very Happy: 

DSCN2351.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Εξαιρετικη φωρογραφια Μιχαλιο...!!!Ε εσυ τα εχεις συνη8ισει εκει αυτα...!!Εμεις που να το ξερουμε..?Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!*

----------


## lostromos

Το Gemini σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Leo

Εμ .... καιρό είχες να μας δείξεις τι βλέπεις!!!!! Περιμένουμε καθιμερινή ενημέρωση :wink: :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

31/5 Το Gemini στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,φωτογραφία πάνω από το Μυτιλήνη
DSCF4841.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Έτοιμο για αναχώρηση !

IMG_0816.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To GEMINI στις 25-09-2009 στη Σαντορίνη φωτογραφημένο απο το Φηροστεφάνι.

GEMINI 19 25-09-2009.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Απ' ότι φαίνεται, το πλοίο μετά τη πτώχευση της Happy Cruises (τέλη 2011), βρέθηκε μαζί με το "Ocean Pearl" (ex "Festival" ex "Clipper Pacific"), κατασχεμένο στο Tilbury (UK), προσφερόμενο για ναύλωση ή πώληση.

Σύμφωνα με τον Peter Knego, ναυλώθηκε για ένα μήνα το 2012, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του Λονδίνου, σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για ¶γγλους εργάτες. 

Από κεί και πέρα, αγνοείται η τύχη του.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Αεροφωτογραφία....... από το Φηροστεφάνι.

GEMINI 15 31-07-2009.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Γιατί δεν το μαζεύει κι αυτό ο Louis? Κρίμα είναι το καράβι, ότι πρέπει για 3,4 ήμερες...  :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιατί δεν το μαζεύει *κι αυτό* ο Louis?


Ποιά άλλα έχει "μαζέψει" ???

----------


## Ilias 92

Ούτε αυτο το καλοκαίρι δούλεψε το καραβάκι που μάλλον ειναι μπλεγμένο αρκετά για να κάθεται τόσο καιρό.
Το αδελφάκι του όμως τα παει περίφημα με την F.Oslen το ships monthly του είχε αφιέρωμα στο τεύχος Οκτωβρίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H Fred Olsen είναι νορβηγική εταιρεία με παράδοση.
Πάντως το βαπόρι έχει βγει πλέον DISCOVERY κ οι διαχειριστές θα πρέπει να το διορθώσουν κ να συμπληρώσουν μερικά από τα  πρώην ονόματα τουλάχιστον το πρώτο, CROWN JEWEL.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Just came across these images on the web after todays announcement. Seems they were destined to operate this smart little cruise ship after all (she had been rumoured just before they decided on the Explorer)

Henry.

Celestyal_Cruises_Celestyal_Nefeli_A.jpgcelestyal-nefeli.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

And here are a couple more taken from the Celestyal Turkish website.

Henry.

image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, ολόκληρο τον Μάιο και κάθε Κυριακή το πλοίο θα αναχωρεί απο τη Σμύρνη για 7ημερες κρουαζιέρες με προσεγγίσεις στη Μυτιλήνη, Λαυριο, Ναυπλιο, Συρο, Χανιά, Τσεσμέ, Μύκονο, Σαντορίνη και Ρόδο.

----------


## SteliosK

Στα ναυπηγεία Besiktas βρίσκεται το βαπόρι για εργασίες συντήρησης όπως *βλέπουμε στην φώτογραφία*

----------


## andria salamis

> Στα ναυπηγεία Besiktas βρίσκεται το βαπόρι για εργασίες συντήρησης όπως *βλέπουμε στην φώτογραφία*


όμορφη φωτογραφία,όμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όμορφη φωτογραφία,όμορφο πλοίο.


Το θέμα είναι να είναι κ καλό γιατί τα σπανιόλικα δεν φημίζονται.

----------


## dionisos

Ετελειωσε με τον δεξαμενισμο του και αναχωρησε απο την ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΗ με προορισμο τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και αφιξη στις 5/3. Καλο ταξειδι και με το καλο να μας ελθει.

----------


## despo

Θα πρέπει οι διαχειριστές να αλλάξουν το όνομα του πλοίου, αφου εστω και προσωρινά θα είναι στο στόλο της Celestyal. Μου κάνει ομως εντύπωση το όνομα Gemi απο που προέκυψε :Single Eye:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μου κάνει ομως εντύπωση το όνομα Gemi απο που προέκυψε


GEMINI=Δίδυμοι,από προηγούμενο όνομα SUPERSTAR GEMINI. GEMI στα τούρκικα πλοίο

----------


## giorgos....

Εκτός από τον "δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου", υπάρχει και ο "ψηφιακός".  :Chuncky: 
Όταν το πλοίο πάρει και επίσημα το νέο του όνομα, θα αλλάξει και το όνομα του thread.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έφθασε στον Πειραιά το CELESTYAL NEFELI*

----------


## Apostolos

Ας καλωσορίσουμε το όμορφο σκαρί και μια φώτο από την Κων/πολη πριν αναχωρήσει και κατά την σημερινή του άφιξη στον Πειραιά

ADK_2855 (Large).jpg
ADK_2904 (Large).jpgADK_2908 (Large).jpgADK_2916 (Large).jpgADK_2926 (Large).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εχει αλλάξει πλευρά πρόσδεσης στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

IMG_0022.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 12/03/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Celestyal Nefeli [Gemini, Vision Star, Superstar Gemini, Cunard Crown Jewel, Crown Jewel]_

Το νέο όνομα, _CELESTYAL NEFELI_, έχει γραφτεί πάνω στο πλοίο, η τσιμινιέρα έχει βαφτεί στα χρώματα της εταιρείας ενώ ολοκληρώνονται και τα σινιάλα στα πλαινά του πλοίου.

----------


## manolisfissas

Πολύ σωστά φίλε Espresso και σήμερα το πρωί άλλαξε το όνομά του και στο AIS ορίστε και η αποδίδει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο έφυγε από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ με προορισμό τη Σύρο, μάλλον για το δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε σήμερα το απόγευμα από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ με προορισμό το Cesme στην Τουρκία. Στην παρακάτω φωτό, πριν τρεις ημέρες (Τρίτη του Πάσχα) στο Κερατσίνι, κάνοντας έλεγχο στις σωσίβιες λέμβους.

IMG_0036.jpg
_03/05/2016_

----------


## nerohitis

λίγο πριν το απόπολου το βράδυ της Κυριακής

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρει κανεις για πόσο ακόμα καιρό θα βλέπουμε το πλοίο ναυλωμένο απο τη Celestyal, αφου οπως λένε οι πληροφορίες στο τέλος του επόμενου χρόνου επίκειται η επιστροφή των 2 πλοίων της εταιρείας μετα τον τερματισμό της ναύλωσης στην Thomson/TUI. Εδω μερικές φωτογραφίες την Κυριακή 10/7 στη Μυτιλήνη.
image-0-02-01-d89b82c2023120bfab4bf52e51e04f7393903e300e522d88af076afcd69fed68-V.jpgimage-0-02-01-a72369ec834257322ff1622a3a2433c679ebd6a5e147dca04bf8d33ea57eccb8-V.jpgimage-0-02-01-2a2541043d98c2e780c31e2f5259d8f9bb208dc7b6fed36349d1d90af757d4b2-V.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα οποία όμως είναι μεγαλύτερα κ δεν θα μπορούσαν να το αντικαταστήσουν.

----------


## tolaras

Πριν λίγο το καράβι, περνούσε εντυπωσιακά ριχά, τόσο πολύ, που νόμιζες πως θα πέσει πάνω στο λιμανάκι απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο... :Pirate:  :Grey:  :Black Eyed: 
Ήταν τόσο κοντά στην ακτή, ώστε άκουγες τα λόγια του εκφωνητή της ανακοίνωσης...
Η ταχύτητά του ήταν πολύ αργή...

Όπως και να 'χει, καλώς να έρθουν οι επιβάτες του!

----------


## tomcat

> Δεν ξέρει κανεις για πόσο ακόμα καιρό θα βλέπουμε το πλοίο ναυλωμένο απο τη Celestyal, αφου οπως λένε οι πληροφορίες στο τέλος του επόμενου χρόνου επίκειται η επιστροφή των 2 πλοίων της εταιρείας μετα τον τερματισμό της ναύλωσης στην Thomson/TUI. Εδω μερικές φωτογραφίες την Κυριακή 10/7 στη Μυτιλήνη.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176386Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176389Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176388


Οι πληροφορίες σου αγαπητέ φίλε είναι πιθανότατα σωστές για τα δυο ναυλωμένα αφού μου το επιβεβαίωσε και προσωπικό από το Celestyal Olympia στην πρόσφατη κρουαζιέρα μου. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα επαληθευτούν.

----------


## Joyrider

> Πριν λίγο το καράβι, περνούσε εντυπωσιακά ριχά, τόσο πολύ, που νόμιζες πως θα πέσει πάνω στο λιμανάκι απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο...
> Ήταν τόσο κοντά στην ακτή, ώστε άκουγες τα λόγια του εκφωνητή της ανακοίνωσης...
> Η ταχύτητά του ήταν πολύ αργή...
> 
> Όπως και να 'χει, καλώς να έρθουν οι επιβάτες του!


To είδα χθες, ενώ περίμενα να επιβιβασθώ στο Blue Star 1, πλαγιοδέτησε πολύ γρήγορα γύρω στις 18:00, εντύπωση μου έκαναν τα μέτρα ασφαλείας του ΛΣ και όντως ακούγονταν οι ανακοινώσεις πολύ καθαρά τόσο που ζήλεψα αυτούς που έκαναν κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## hayabusa

To όμορφο σκαρί σε εναέρια πλάνα κατά τη διάρκεια μιας από τις πρώτες του αναχωρήσεις από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά !

----------


## Apostolos

Το όμορφο σκαρί στην Πάτμο


DSC_5540 (Large).jpgDSC_5541 (Large).jpgDSC_5549 (Large).jpgDSC_5550 (Large).jpg

----------


## despo

Τελείωσε η φετινή (πρώτη) περίοδος ναύλωσης και οπως άκουσα απο γνωστούς μου που είχαν πάει στην 4ήμερη κρουαζιέρα, την τελευταία που έκανε το πλοίο, ηταν γεμάτο. Αυτή τη στιγμή φαίνεται να είναι εξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά προερχόμενο απο Κόρινθο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως φαίνεται στο AIS φίλε despo έκανε δοκιμαστικό διάπλου στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τo_ _ Celes__t__yal Nefeli στο λιμανι της Μυκονου στις 18-9-2016

_DSCN0682ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0696ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Τo_ _ Celes__t__yal Nefeli στο λιμανι της Μυκονου στις 18-9-2016
> 
> _DSCN0682ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0696ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg


Great photos George.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί το Celestyal Nefeli έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε στο Ναύπλιο??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί το Celestyal Nefeli έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε στο Ναύπλιο??


To είδα χθες το βράδυ που έφευγε κ νόμιζα πήγαινε Σύρο.Ο Απόστολος μπορεί να μας λύσει την απορία.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Γιατί το Celestyal Nefeli έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε στο Ναύπλιο??


Pantelis  Nefeli was doing a 4 day cruise for Aegean Airlines staff and travel agents familiarization trip to Nafplion according to my sources prior to the start of her season on 10/03.

----------


## pantelis2009

Thank you my friend Henry Casciaro

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Pantelis  Nefeli was doing a 4 day cruise for Aegean Airlines staff and travel agents familiarization trip to Nafplion according to my sources prior to the start of her season on 10/03.


It seems the latter as she came back to Piraeus in the dawn.

----------


## despo

Πρώτη κρουαζιέρα για τη φετεινή περίοδο σήμερα απο τον Πειραιά. Να συμπληρώσω με την ευκαιρία οτι το πλοίο δεν έκανε φέτος ουτε δεξαμενισμό, ουτε μετακινήθηκε εστω και για λίγες μέρες στο Πέραμα για οποιαδήποτε επισκευή.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το Heineken Champions Voyage «ταξιδεύει» με το Celestyal Nefeli*01 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2017**
*500 τυχεροί από όλο τον κόσμο θα απολαύσουν τον τελικό του UEFA Champions League εν πλω, σε μια μαγευτική κρουαζιέρα με προορισμό τη Μύκονο*Για πρώτη φορά φέτος, η παγκόσμια διοργάνωση του Heineken Champions Voyage θα διεξαχθεί στη χώρα μας, προσφέροντας τη δυνατότητα σε πάνω από 500 τυχερούς από όλο τον κόσμο να παρακολουθήσουν τον τελικό του UEFA Champions League πάνω στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Celestyal Nefeli της Celestyal Cruises, στο πλαίσιο μίας και μοναδικής κρουαζιέρας με προορισμό την πανέμορφη Μύκονο.
*Πιο συγκεκριμένα, το Celestyal Nefeli, σαλπάροντας στις 3 Ιουνίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, θα φιλοξενήσει καταναλωτές, δημοσιογράφους, αλλά και διεθνείς προσωπικότητες από το χώρο του ποδοσφαίρου, οι οποίοι θα απολαύσουν εν πλω τον τελικό του UEFA Champions League και θα πάρουν μια γεύση από το ελληνικό καλοκαίρι, ανακαλύπτοντας τις ομορφιές του νησιού των ανέμων.* Το Heineken Champions Voyage ως μια αναγνωρισμένη διεθνής διοργάνωση, αναμένεται να αποτελέσει μια σημαντική αφορμή προώθησης της χώρας μας σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, καθώς θα συνοδευτεί και από μία ολοκληρωμένη καμπάνια επικοινωνίας με επίκεντρο την Ελλάδα και τη Μύκονο σε περισσότερες από 50 χώρες.
Ο κύριος Κυριάκος Αναστασιάδης, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Celestyal Cruises και Πρόεδρος της Διεθνούς Ένωσης Κρουαζιέρας / CLIA Europe, δήλωσε σχετικά: «Είμαστε πολύ χαρούμενοι για αυτή τη διεθνή συνεργασία και κυρίως τη δυνατότητα να προβάλουμε τις ομορφιές της χώρας μας αλλά και την αυθεντική ελληνική φιλοξενία που παρέχουμε στους επιβάτες μας. Επιπλέον πρόκειται για μία σημαντική πρωτοβουλία που προωθεί την κρουαζιέρα ένα δυναμικά ανερχόμενο κλάδο του τουρισμού ως ιδανική επιλογή που συνδυάζει διακοπές και ψυχαγωγία. Ευχόμαστε οι φιλοξενούμενοι της Heineken να απολαύσουν πραγματικά το ταξίδι, τη Μυκονιάτικη κοσμοπολίτικη ατμόσφαιρα και τη γιορτή του παγκόσμιου ποδοσφαίρου »

- See more at: http://portnet.gr/eidiseis-naytilias....ofpebd0c.dpuf
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου όταν επέστρεφε σήμερα απο την κρουαζιέρα στη Μύκονο που έκανε ναυλωμένο στη Heineken και με τα σχετικά λογότυπα στο σκαρί και το φουγάρο.

18880321_1822529178074833_791032752583970928_o.jpg 18922431_1822537771407307_7997987297219147926_o.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Νά το σήμερα το απόγευμα στο Λαύριο, έτοιμο για απόπλου!

IMG_0650.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Για μερικές ώρες το βλέπουμε από εδώ ζωντανά!http://villailias.gr/webcam/

----------


## renetoes

[QUOTE=maria korre;588823]Νά το σήμερα το απόγευμα στο Λαύριο, έτοιμο για απόπλου!

IMG_0650.jpg

Ταξίδεψα πάρα πολύ πρόσφατα για 7 μέρες με την οικογένειά μου, με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Παρά τα μελτέμια, η συμπεριφορά του στον καιρό ήταν τέλεια, το πλοίο υπέροχο σε όλους τους τομείς, απολαύσαμε 4 συναυλίες γνωστών καλλιτεχνών που ταξίδευαν μαζί μας  (ίσως μοναδικό γεγονός στα πλαίσια μιας και μόνο κρουαζιέρας), ενώ ο καπετάν Απόστολος ήταν φιλικότατος και "άρχοντας". Μακράν η καλύτερη ατμόσφαιρα και συνολική εικόνα συγκριτικά με πολλές άλλες κρουαζιέρες στις οποίες έχω συμμετάσχει. Θερμές ευχαριστίες και συγχαρητήρια σε αξιωματικούς, πλήρωμα και εταιρεία!

----------


## renetoes

[QUOTE=renetoes;590775]


> Νά το σήμερα το απόγευμα στο Λαύριο, έτοιμο για απόπλου!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183420
> 
> Ταξίδεψα πάρα πολύ πρόσφατα για 7 μέρες με την οικογένειά μου, με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Παρά τα μελτέμια, η συμπεριφορά του στον καιρό ήταν τέλεια, το πλοίο υπέροχο σε όλους τους τομείς, απολαύσαμε 4 συναυλίες γνωστών καλλιτεχνών που ταξίδευαν μαζί μας  (ίσως μοναδικό γεγονός στα πλαίσια μιας και μόνο κρουαζιέρας), ενώ ο καπετάν Απόστολος ήταν φιλικότατος και "άρχοντας". Μακράν η καλύτερη ατμόσφαιρα και συνολική εικόνα συγκριτικά με πολλές άλλες κρουαζιέρες στις οποίες έχω συμμετάσχει. Θερμές ευχαριστίες και συγχαρητήρια σε αξιωματικούς, πλήρωμα και εταιρεία!


...Και ο Απόστολος (του nautilia.gr) ήταν πολύ μετριοπαθής και φοβερά ευγενής, ...παραξενεύτηκε μάλιστα και το σχολίασε σε συνάδελφό του όταν ειπα (στη γέφυρα του πλοίου) πως χαίρομαι που γνωρίζω από κοντά τον "Μεγάλο Απόστολο" του nautilia.gr site...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου όταν επέστρεφε σήμερα απο την κρουαζιέρα στη Μύκονο που έκανε ναυλωμένο στη Heineken και με τα σχετικά λογότυπα στο σκαρί και το φουγάρο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183385 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183386


CELESTYAL NEFELI.jpg  Άλλη μιά με το πλοίο πλαγιοδετημένο στον ντόκο που είναι τα γραφεία του ΟΛΠ, 5-6-17.

----------


## despo

Τελικά εδώ θα φιλοξενηθούν οι πλημμυροπαθείς και για τον λόγο αυτό το πλοίο μεθόρμισε σήμερα μπροστά απο το κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά.

----------


## threshtox

Kαιρό είχα να δω πλοίο μπροστά στο Λιμεναρχείο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην Ελευσίνα να έδενε,πρυμάτσες ή ημιπλαγιοδέτηση, είναι δύσκολο ο κόσμος να αφήσει τα σπίτια του αφού φοβούνται το πλιάτσικο.

Το βαπόρι πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που δένει στον "νέο" ντόκο μπροστά στο ΚΛΠ.Δεν ξέρω γιατί τον άφησαν ανεκμετάλλευτο το καλοκαίρι.Πάντως είχε ξεσυνηθίσει το μάτι μας εδώ κ χρόνια από το να βλέπει βαπόρι σε αυτή τη θέση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήδη έχουν σβηστεί τα σινιάλα κ εκπέμπει στο ΑΙS ως GEMINI αφού με το πέρας της χρονοναύλωσης παραδόθηκε στους πλοικτήτες του.
Να δούμε από εδώ κ μπρός το μέλλον αυτού του όμορφου κρουαζιερόπλοιου

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο ήδη έφυγε με προορισμό Valleta, καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oι δ/στές θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν το όνομα στον τίτλο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GEMINI (Celestyal Nefeli) αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στον Πειραιά μετά το πέρας της ναύλωσης του. 
Όπως λέει το άρθρο εδώ θα ταξιδεύει από τον Ιούνιο έως τον Σεπτέμβριο ναυλωμένο στην ETSTUR

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το GEMINI (Celestyal Nefeli) αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στον Πειραιά μετά το πέρας της ναύλωσης του. 
> Όπως λέει το άρθρο εδώ θα ταξιδεύει από τον Ιούνιο έως τον Σεπτέμβριο ναυλωμένο στην ETSTUR


Να δούμε το πλοίο σε φωτογραφία από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ όπου βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο.

IMG_0385.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 17/04/2018_

----------


## despo

Η ειρωνία είναι οτι οταν το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε στη Celestyal, πήγε στην Τουρκία για τις διάφορες επισκευές. Τώρα που ναυλώθηκε στους Τούρκους, είναι σε εμάς για την προετοιμασία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Gemini έφυγε εχθές από το Πειραιά πήγε στη ράδα ....προφανώς για πετρέλευση και ξεκίνησε όπως λέει στο AIS του για CESME. Αυτή την ώρα νότια από το Σούνιο. Καλή ναύλωση και καλή επιστροφή.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στην Σαντορίνη το 2009.

GEMINI-17-31-07-2009.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με τα σινιάλα της *ets*tur χθες Σάββατο στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

IMG_0008.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 09/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή πρωινή άφιξη του _GEMINI_ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, με την αρωγή του ρυμουλκού _ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΣΤΕΡ_.

IMG_0011.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 16/06/2018_

----------


## george123

Μια νέα Αμερικανικών συμφερόντων εταιρία θέλει να εντάξει το πλοίο στο στόλο της δίνοντάς του μια διαφορετική εικόνα και χαρακτήρα από αυτή που το έχουμε συνηθίσει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Στον ορίζοντα της "Blue World Voyages" περιλαμβάνεται από το επόμενο έτος εκτελώντας κρουαζιέρες σε Δυτική - Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και Λατινική Αμερική. 2 ενδιαφέρουσες αλλαγές που θα εφαρμόσει η εταιρία ειναι αντικατάσταση των καμπινών με μεγαλύτερες (μειώνοντας ταυτόχρονα και τη χωρητικότητα καθώς και τη δυνατότητα απόκτησης μόνιμης καμπίνας - κατοικίας. Στην ιστοσελίδα θα μπαινουν σταδιακά περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τις δραστηριότητες επάνω στο πλοίο. Θετικό το ότι παραμένουν τα Ελληνικά λιμάνια στο πρόγραμμά του. http://blueworldvoyages.com

----------


## Apostolos

> Η ειρωνία είναι οτι οταν το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε στη Celestyal, πήγε στην Τουρκία για τις διάφορες επισκευές. Τώρα που ναυλώθηκε στους Τούρκους, είναι σε εμάς για την προετοιμασία του.



Όταν το πλοιο ναυλώθηκε από την Celestyal εκτέλεσε της επισκευές στο Κερατσίνι. Οι πλοιοκτήτες ειχαν κάνει μέρος της επισκευής στην Τουρκία

dji1531842286298.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Όταν το πλοιο ναυλώθηκε από την Celestyal εκτέλεσε της επισκευές στο Κερατσίνι. Οι πλοιοκτήτες ειχαν κάνει μέρος της επισκευής στην Τουρκία
> 
> dji1531842286298.jpg


Apostolos hope you are well. I seem to have lost you on Messenger so just wanted to ask if you had taken any other aerial shots like this one of Gemini. Thanks my friend.

----------


## Apostolos

> Apostolos hope you are well. I seem to have lost you on Messenger so just wanted to ask if you had taken any other aerial shots like this one of Gemini. Thanks, my friend.


Henry unfortunately sometimes the social media cannot accomplish their mission and may harm us. Sometimes it is better the old style means of communication. If I will have something better from Gemini I will upload here.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry unfortunately sometimes the social media cannot accomplish their mission and may harm us. Sometimes it is better the old style means of communication. If I will have something better from Gemini I will upload here.


Great thatΆs fine thanks for advising me.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Gemini τελείωσε με τη ναύλωση του στην Etstur και εχθές έφυγε από το Τσεσμέ και ήρθε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Apostolos

No comments...

DJI_0453 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Gemini έφυγε από την Δραπετσώνα με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του για CESME. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φαίνεται χάλασε η δουλειά με αυτή την Βlue World Voyages.

----------


## despo

Εκανε τη βόλτα του και τώρα εμφανίζεται βόρεια της Μυκόνου με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό το Cadiz.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο *GEMINI* φωτογραφημένο στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ που έχει δέσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

GEMINI-21-08-05-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Gemini στον Πειραιά.

CEMINI-24-8-2019-.jpg

24-08-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Gemini* προερχόμενο από το Cesme [TR] πριν από λίγο με την βοήθεια των P/K Alexander 3 & Pantanassa *έδεσε στο ΝΜΔ*. ¶ραγε έπαθε κάτι ή τελείωσε για φέτος τις κρουαζιέρες του??

GEMINI-24-14-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Gemini έφυγε εχθές από το Cesme*[TR] και ήρθε *σήμερα το πρωί στο μόλο ΔΕΗ (Κερατσίνι)*, μάλλον για την χειμερινή ακινησία του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 16/04/2010 *από το Φηροστεφάνι στη Σαντορίνη*. Καλή συνέχεια.

GEMINI-12-16-04-2010+.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για 5 χρόνια στη Μiray cruises, μια εταιρία με πείρα στη διαχείριση πλοίων και παροχή υπηρεσιών σε άλλες εταιρίες κρουζιέρας. Μετά από πολλά χρόνια έχουμε μια  ελληνική εταιρία να εισέρχεται για πρώτη φορά στο χώρο της κρουαζιέρας.

----------


## teobour

Τo ploio anikei stin Clipper / Copenhagen,to management tou ploiou to ehei  mia etaireia apo to Miami/ Sunstone ships .

O operator einai Tourkos miraycruises.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για 5 χρόνια στη Μiray cruises, μια εταιρία με πείρα στη διαχείριση πλοίων και παροχή υπηρεσιών σε άλλες εταιρίες κρουζιέρας. Μετά από πολλά χρόνια έχουμε μια  ελληνική εταιρία να εισέρχεται για πρώτη φορά στο χώρο της κρουαζιέρας.


Θα κάνει 3,4-ήμερες από Πειραιά,νησιά,Τσεσμέ.

----------


## Ellinis

Τελικά βιάστηκα να χαρώ οτι έχουμε νέα ελληνική είσοδο στην κρουαζιέρα... η Miray είναι τουρκικών συμφερόντων με γραφείο στον Πειραιά.  :Distress:

----------


## teobour

Ναι αγαπητέ ellinis, πράγματι είναι τουρκικών συμφερόντων. Το έγραψα κ εγώ το μεσημέρι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω ποιανού δεν του άρεσε κ τόσο κ διέγραψαν το σχόλιο..Όπως κ να έχει όμως θα το ξανά γράψω κ ας το ξανά διαγραψουν.
(Τo ploio anikei stin Clipper / Copenhagen to management tou ploiou to ehei  mia etaireia apo to Miami/ Sunstone ships .

O operator einai Tourkos miraycruises.)

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε teobur εγώ βλέπω κανονικά και το προηγούμενο μύνημα σου στο ποστ 130, αν και δεν το είχα δει όταν έγραψα ξανά επειδή είχε στο μεταξύ γυρίσει η σελίδα.

----------


## teobour

Φίλε ellinis,εμένα δεν μου εμφανιζει το προηγούμενο σχόλιο μου.
Αν εμφανίζεται σε εσάς κανονικά,να με συγχωρείτε κ ανακαλώ το σχόλιο περί δυσαρέσκειας σε κάποιους κ διαγραφής του σχόλιου μου..
Όσο για το πλοίο,λυπάμαι που τελικά αυτοι που θα το διαχειριστουν είναι Τούρκοι κ όχι Έλληνες..μακαρι να μιλούσαμε για μια νεα ελληνικη εταιρεία κρουαζιέρας που να είχε κ μέλλον...

----------

